# Odd bits of knowledge to share



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you know that _Take me out to the Ballgame_ is only the chorus? Here are the first and second verses:

_Katie Casey was baseball mad
had the fever and had it bad;
For to root for the hometown crew
Katie blew every sou
When the score was just two to two
Katie Casey knew what to do --
For to cheer up the boys she knew
she told them to sing this song:

Chorus: Take me out to the ballgame, etc.

Katie Casey saw all the games,
Knew the players by their first names;
Told the umpire he was wrong
all along, good and strong.
One fine Saturday her young beau
came to see if she'd like to go
to see a show, but Kate said, "No,
but I'll tell you what you can do."

Chorus: Take me out to the ballgame, etc._


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Don't get me started -- my entire life is nothing but preparation for The Great Jeopardy Game in the Sky.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Did you know that 315 entries in Webster's 1996 Dictionary were misspelled?

Or that the original name for the butterfly was "flutterby"?


----------



## AnneKAlbert (Dec 7, 2010)

Did you know Randy Bachman of Guess Who? and BTO fame wrote the song "Takin' Care of Business" while on stage because the lead singer lost his voice, and Randy needed a song he could sing himself to finish the concert? 

Talk about thinking on your feet!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My mind is a veritable cesspool of trivia.

Here's some Elvis trivia:

The Elvis movie _Follow that Dream_ was filmed in Citrus and Levy Counties, Florida, specifically Inverness, Inglis and Yankeetown. Yankeetown memorialized his stay in the form of their major highway, Follow That Dream Parkway. This parkway was named due to the efforts of four Elvis fans. After months of meetings, the parkway had a grand opening under its new name, Follow That Dream Parkway, on July 27, 1996.


----------



## kaotickitten (Jan 9, 2011)

Did you know Coca-Cola was originally green.

Imagine drinking green soda/pop/coke.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't use oxyclean when u clean homemade screen tshirts (the iron ons with the ink jet printer). Images will disappeara


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

One of Mike Nesmith's (of the Monkees) folks invented liquid paper.  I think it was his mom.


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

Marilyn Monroe's real name was Norma Jean Baker.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Speaking of that:

Two weeks before he was shot, Abraham Lincoln was in Monroe, Maryland.

Two weeks before he was shot, John Kennedy was in Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The Mark of the Beast is actually 616.  Sorry 666 fans and people with tattoos.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

swolf said:


> Speaking of that:
> 
> Two weeks before he was shot, Abraham Lincoln was in Monroe, Maryland.
> 
> Two weeks before he was shot, John Kennedy was in Marilyn Monroe.


that's the best laugh I have had all day.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

sesquipedalian means lover of big words.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Coke was named that because it had cocaine in it.

Have to share this "Take Me Out to the Ballgame" story.  My niece is getting married this fall, and she was raised in Atlanta by a dad who really wanted a son.  Anyway, she spent her entire childhood (up to today) going to Braves games with her dad.  She's a raving Braves fan.  Anyway, for the father/daughter dance at her wedding, she has a very slow rendition (by Barry Williams, of Yankees fame no less) of "Take Me Out".  I know it'll make my brother cry!  How sentimental is that??


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Did you know if you peel a banana upside down (from the bottom up), you won't get those yucky stringy things? That's how the monkey's do it.


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

The pink fairy armadillo is only found in a small part of Argentina and is most likely endangered, though it is only shown as "Insufficient data"


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Cockroaches can live for a week without a head. Their brain is scattered throughout their body. After their head is severed, they die from dehydration since they lack a mouth to drink. They are _really_ weird insects! They also have a separate set of teeth inside their digestive system.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Did you know that _The man on the Flying Trapeze_ is just the chorus? I only remember the first verse.

_Once I was happy but now I'm forlorn
just like an old coat that is tattered and torn;
Left in this wide world to weep and to mourn
betrayed by a girl in her teens.
Oh the girl that I loved, she was handsome
and I tried all I knew her to please
But I never could please her one quarter as well
as the man on the flying trapeze.

Chorus: Oh, he floats through the air etc._


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

swolf said:


> Speaking of that:
> 
> Two weeks before he was shot, Abraham Lincoln was in Monroe, Maryland.
> 
> Two weeks before he was shot, John Kennedy was in Marilyn Monroe.


That's a groaner if I ever saw one.   

I, too, am a font of useless (and some useful) knowledge, having coached my school's high school academic team for 20 years. Along with competing, that entailed reading literally hundreds of questions at every practice, and we practiced for at least 2 hours at least twice a week for 20 years.

In case it ever comes up, yak milk is pink, by the way.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> In case it ever comes up, yak milk is pink, by the way.


That's good to know. The next time someone offers me yak milk, at least I'll know that it's _supposed_ to be that color!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> That's good to know. The next time someone offers me yak milk, at least I'll know that it's _supposed_ to be that color!


Isn't that the truth? My first inclination would have been to think that there's something seriously wrong with the yak!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

swolf said:


> Speaking of that:
> 
> Two weeks before he was shot, Abraham Lincoln was in Monroe, Maryland.
> 
> Two weeks before he was shot, John Kennedy was in Marilyn Monroe.


Impossible, as Marylin died August 5, 1962 and Kennedy died November 22, 1963  lol


----------



## TheRiddler (Nov 11, 2010)

http://www.snopes.com/history/american/lincoln-kennedy.asp

The full list of the coincidences between Lincoln + Kennedy and the rebuttal.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I once unloaded one of my factoids and my friend called me Cliff Clavin -- it was embarrassing. 

Scarlett O'Hara was almost named Pansy.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

J Dean said:


> One of Mike Nesmith's (of the Monkees) folks invented liquid paper. I think it was his mom.


Yes, it was his mom. And more Monkees trivia: The producers originally wanted Stephen Stills - he told them about Peter Tork and that "he looks just like me!"


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

As a Minnesotan, and someone who used to work for a company that worked for  3M -- the makers of White Out (liquid paper by another name) and Post-its -- now might be a good time to point out the factoid that 3M stands for Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

tsilver said:


> Did you know that _The man on the Flying Trapeze_ is just the chorus? I only remember the first verse.


Here you go TSilver:


> THE MAN ON THE FLYING TRAPEZE
> (George Leybourne)
> 
> Walter O'Keefe - 1934
> ...







Which actually uses an alternate version for the words, and then not all of them.


> Once I was happy, but now I'm forlorn,
> Like an old coat that is tattered and torn;
> Left in this wide world o weep and to mourn,
> Betrayed by a maid in her teens.
> ...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, I didn't know there were so many verses.  Thanks BTackitt.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

tsilver said:


> Did you know that _Take me out to the Ballgame_ is only the chorus? Here are the first and second verses:
> 
> _Katie Casey ...._


_

Another baseball Casey. lol And I don't even like the sport. At least in this one, she's not a total idiot (like that guy at the Bat...)_


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> Another baseball Casey. lol And I don't even like the sport. At least in this one, she's not a total idiot (like that guy at the Bat...)


Hmmm. Never thought of Casey (of "Casey at the Bat" fame) as being an idiot. He was simply a very good baseball player who struck out.  To each his own. (I'm a baseball fan, myself, as well as a fan of poetry.) 



> Casey at the Bat
> 
> by Ernest Lawrence Thayer ©
> 
> ...


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I guess I have two things in my head-- why did he just let the first two balls go right past him?  And I have the Disney cartoon to thank for REALLY thinking he was a cocky mess.  lol


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> As a Minnesotan, and someone who used to work for a company that worked for 3M -- the makers of White Out (liquid paper by another name) and Post-its -- now might be a good time to point out the factoid that 3M stands for Minnesota Mining and Manufacturing.


A fun fact on Post-its - they were made because at the time 3M was a major glue company, and they developed a new glue that didn't adhere well enough. So, instead of tossing it and going back to the drawing board, they came up with this ingenious use for it.


----------



## bobavey (Sep 14, 2010)

kookoo88 said:


> The pink fairy armadillo is only found in a small part of Argentina and is most likely endangered, though it is only shown as "Insufficient data"


No wonder I haven't found any coins beneath my pillow lately.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> I guess I have two things in my head-- why did he just let the first two balls go right past him? And I have the Disney cartoon to thank for REALLY thinking he was a cocky mess. lol


That makes sense since you're not a baseball fan. Batters often wait for the "perfect" pitch so that they can hit the ball out of the park or at least drive in runs. Casey was looking for that perfect pitch. In doing so, he swung and missed the last pitch. (He might have been a tad bit overconfident ("cocky" probably IS a better word) when he let the first two pitches go by.  )


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Trilby said:


> Impossible, as Marylin died August 5, 1962 and Kennedy died November 22, 1963  lol


So we're led to believe. *crazy eyes*


----------



## swcleveland (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm guessing most people know why the earth's equator is the equator, but have you ever wondered why the tropics of Cancer and Capricorn, and the Arctic and Antarctic circles are where they are?

A1:  The two tropics delineate the point(s) farthest North and South that sunlight is capable of striking the surface of the Earth at a 90-degree angle at some point during the year. 

A2:  The Arctic and Antarctic circles delineate the point(s) farthest North and South that the sun fully rises and fully sets each day of the year.


----------

